# AbsoluTT - who?



## NuTTy (Jan 10, 2008)

Firstly, it must be said - what a great magazine.

Well done to all those involved, and for all the behind the scenes work!

Now for a question - who prints AbsoluTT on behalf of the TTOC? We're getting some stuff done at work and I thought about getting a quote from them - they can certainly produce the right quality.

nuTTy


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Glad you like it. This was the first issue printed by our new printers, as after Graham retired as Designer we couldn't use his any more.

CliveD led the negotiation, I'm sure he will know. I think its the same people who print Audi Driver.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Glad you like it. This was the first issue printed by our new printers, as after Graham retired as Designer we couldn't use his any more.
> 
> CliveD led the negotiation, I'm sure he will know. I think its the same people who print Audi Driver.


Really? :roll:

Graham

PS. Rob, did you ever get you money back from Studio?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Graham

Yes! Well its coming, after I wrote to the MD, got a response last week and a letter today apologising for their ineptness and cockups and they will be making a full refund to my card.


----------

